# Leaving strobe lights outside???



## cbmar (Sep 20, 2006)

Do you guys leave your strobe lights outside? Can they withstand the elements, or should I bring them in?


----------



## the_PROCRASTINATOR (Oct 14, 2006)

They handle normal CA. weather....


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

In Massachusetts. I only bother to bring them inside when it's going to rain, otherwise they're left out.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Leave em out in the rain! The sparking and smoke only ADDS to the spooky atmoshpere!. (That was a joke).hehe


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

I won't leave anything out that might grow legs and walk away!


----------



## Stratusfear02 (Oct 1, 2006)

I've left some of mine out for months (don't ask) and they're still working. matter of fact i large one was in my front yard for the past 2-3 weeks rain and all.


----------

